# Richard Benson, in uscita il nuovo disco prodotto dai Tiromancino



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Il gruppo musicale dei *Tiromancino*, tramite un video postato sulla loro pagina facebook, ci mostrano il chitarrista *Richard Benson* firmare un contratto con la casa discografica *INRI* (di cui fanno parte nomi noti della scena rock italiana tra questi i Linea 77), sotto la quale pubblicherà il nuovo album, a quasi 20 anni dall'uscita del suo ultimo lavoro "Madre Tortura", chiamato *"L'inferno Dei Vivi"*, in uscita imminente. Ecco le dichiarazioni di *Federico Zampaglione*, frontman della band romana e produttore del cd: _"Sono felicissimo di aver prodotto il nuovo disco del mio idolo per eccellenza, oltre Lou Reed, al di là di Syd Barrett, più di Jimi Hendrix: Richard Benson. (...) Sono felice perché molti si renderanno conto del grandissimo talento di questo artista, sin troppo frainteso in questi anni. Sono stato testimone della sua grandezza e del suo immenso talento, e sono convinto che chi ascolterà il disco rimarrà molto sorpreso dalle qualità vocali e chitarristiche di Richard"._ Inoltre sempre secondo Zampaglione, L'inferno dei vivi: _"mescola metal, horror, rock parodistico e delirio"_.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2015)

Zampaglione datti fuoco!


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zampaglione datti fuoco!


Intanto Zampaglione sulla pagina ufficiale della sua band ha smentito le dichiarazioni dove dice che Benson è il suo idolo più di Hendrix, Syd Barrett e Lou Reed, dicendo che è stato il fratello a scrivere quelle cose con il suo account. Ma chi gli crede.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

ho sempre avuto la curiosità di ascoltare i Buon Vecchio Charlie proprio per vedere come stava messo Richard Benson, ma non l'ho ancora fatto. C'è da dire che per quanto da un po' di tempo sia sciroccato, questo qui negli anni 70 ha fatto parte della redazione di Per Voi Giovani e scriveva su Ciao 2001, entrambi canali assolutamente fondamentali per la diffusione di un certo tipo di musica in Italia (in particolare per ciò che concerne l'esplosione della scena progressive).


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ho sempre avuto la curiosità di ascoltare i Buon Vecchio Charlie proprio per vedere come stava messo Richard Benson, ma non l'ho ancora fatto. C'è da dire che per quanto da un po' di tempo sia sciroccato, questo qui negli anni 70 ha fatto parte della redazione di Per Voi Giovani e scriveva su Ciao 2001, entrambi canali assolutamente fondamentali per la diffusione di un certo tipo di musica in Italia (in particolare per ciò che concerne l'esplosione della scena progressive).


Ascoltalo quel disco. Mi è arrivato l'altro ieri, preso da Amazon, il cd senza bonus track (visto che alla fine mi interessavano le tracce cantate da Richard). Sono solo tre canzoni, ma sono stupende e Richard aveva una voce soft, alla Ivan Graziani, per farti capire, non la voce """infernale""" di oggi  . Purtroppo i BVC sono durati poco, ma erano parecchio promettenti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ascoltalo quel disco. Mi è arrivato l'altro ieri, preso da Amazon, il cd senza bonus track (visto che alla fine mi interessavano le tracce cantate da Richard). Sono solo tre canzoni, ma sono stupende e Richard aveva una voce soft, alla Ivan Graziani, per farti capire, non la voce """infernale""" di oggi  . Purtroppo i BVC sono durati poco, ma erano parecchio promettenti.



Sicuramente lo farò, anche perché me lo ero ripromesso da tempo ed essendo un amante del genere, ci sono molti altri gruppi della scena prog italiana che ancora devo approfondire.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sicuramente lo farò, anche perché me lo ero ripromesso da tempo ed essendo un amante del genere, ci sono molti altri gruppi della scena prog italiana che ancora devo approfondire.


La scena prog italiana anni 70' è stupenda ed ascoltando certi gruppi, secondo me, non ha neanche tanto da invidiare a quella inglese.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La scena prog italiana anni 70' è stupenda ed ascoltando certi gruppi, secondo me, non ha neanche tanto da invidiare a quella inglese.



Io per gusto propendo sempre per quella anglosassone. Però se si prendono gente come Perigeo, Osanna e Area concordo pienamente con la tua osservazione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io per gusto propendo sempre per quella anglosassone. Però se si prendono gente come Perigeo, Osanna e Area concordo pienamente con la tua osservazione.


Si ovvio, i Genesis con Peter Gabriel, Jethro Tull, Emerson Lake e Palmer, King Crimson, rimangono il top. 
Ora però torniamo a parlare del maestro Richard 





In questo video messo su yt due mesi fa, parla per la prima volta del suo nuovo cd.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si ovvio, i Genesis con Peter Gabriel, Jethro Tull, Emerson Lake e Palmer, King Crimson, rimangono il top.
> Ora però torniamo a parlare del maestro Richard
> 
> 
> ...



Io ho un amore smodato, oltre che per i Genesis e i King Crimson, per i Gentle Giant e i Van der Graaf Generator. Comunque sì, torniamo sul pezzo


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Io spero che nel cd ci sia soprattutto quest'inedito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2015)

Ed ecco il videoclip (non ufficiale) realizzato da quel geniaccio di Idiotcamel


----------



## Morghot (21 Marzo 2015)

Grande richard, mannaggia tornasse a far concerti ci andrei al volo se viene su a milano... peccato che ormai sia sempre più debilitato, ma la morte non lo prenderà mai, grande RICHARD L'IMMORTALEEEEE.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Grande richard, mannaggia tornasse a far concerti ci andrei al volo se viene su a milano... peccato che ormai sia sempre più debilitato, ma la morte non lo prenderà mai, grande RICHARD L'IMMORTALEEEEE.


Ha fatto un concerto ad ottobre all'Orion di Roma, dove ha appunto presentato quel grande inedito che ho postato  e non solo la moglie si è messa con il seno da fuori e si sono messi a cantare "O sole mio"  .


----------



## Morghot (21 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un concerto ad ottobre all'Orion di Roma, dove ha appunto presentato quel grande inedito che ho postato  e non solo la moglie si è messa con il seno da fuori e si sono messi a cantare "O sole mio"  .


Sìsì so del concerto all'Orion, però appunto è stata un unica data e sempre a roma, dubito tornerà a milano ahimè!! Nelle sue ultime apparizioni in video appare sempre più "stanco", non so cos'ha ma spero che torni in piena salute quanto prima!
Sempre immenso Richard


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Maggio 2015)

*L'album "L'inferno dei vivi" uscirà il 16 giugno, per l'etichetta torinese INRI Records. Inoltre, lo stesso giorno debutterà in uno speciale instore alla Discoteca Laziale di Roma.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Luglio 2015)

Ad Ottobre darà il via ad un tour


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Luglio 2015)

È in forma strepitosa,sembra quello di Televita.


_FALLOH,FALLOOOHHH!!1!11!1_


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Luglio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È in forma strepitosa,sembra quello di Televita.
> 
> 
> _FALLOH,FALLOOOHHH!!1!11!1_


Vero, è dimagrito parecchio. Grande Richard  . Ho preso su Music first il suo cd autografato, qualche settimana fa.


----------

